# Stream Not Working



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Worked fine on Sunday, but couldn't get stream to work last night.

When running through set up, it would find the stream, but get stuck on step #1. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine gets warm and has issues, putting it on it's side seems to help.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Another thing to consider is the vent appears to be on the bottom, so getting some additional rubber feet to stick onto the existing feet would get it a little higher off the shelf, giving it better airflow (and cooler air).


----------

